# 2013 dodge ram 2500



## FishinAG22 (Apr 9, 2011)

I am looking for some feed back on the new 2013 Dodge 2500 with the 6.7 Cummins in them. I have a 06' 2500 5.9 now that I bought brand new and could not be happier so I am looking at possibly getting a new one. If any 2coolers have a 2013 6.7, please give me some feedback such as: likes, dislikes, b!tches, complaints, problems, fuel mileage, how the AC is working, towing, how all the little instruments cluster/console gadgets are working, what your set up is and how many miles the DEF fluid is lasting. They are great looking trucks and with hunting season coming up with road trips any feedback would be appreciated before I give my left arm for one.

-Tight Lines


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

www.cumminsforum.com

Go to above site and you will get all the info you need. I bought a '13 3500 4x4 dually about 6 weeks ago and really like it.


----------



## aviator04 (Sep 11, 2011)

I just bought a '13 2500 4x4 Laramie and love it. I only have around 1100 miles on it and I have been averaging just over 16 mpg hand calculated mixed driving. My DEF gauge has barely moved. The ac system cools the truck down alot quicker than my Dad's 2011.


----------



## Knot Kidding (Jan 7, 2009)

2011 Cab and Chassis My DEF goes about 5000 miles (has since new) but I run alot of highway speeds 70-75 aout 10 MPG pulling a 32 ft trailer


----------



## offshorefanatic (Jan 13, 2011)

If your 5.9 is still running good,don't change.... You will be disappointed. Yes the newer models has all the bells and whistles, but the dependability is not there....can't beat the good ole 5.9. I have a new 2012 and the fuel mileage sucks compared to my 07 5.9. The a/c at idle blows hot. My truck is pre def. I have a few friends that have the 2013 with less than 5k miles and had to bring them in due to def/dpf sensors failing. If you want to not worry about dependability keep your 5.9 or get a deleted 6.4 power stroke.


----------



## live2fish247 (Jul 31, 2007)

I dont know about the 2013 but I have a 2011 that just rolled over 40k miles and so far I've been extremely happy with the performance. The mileage isnt great but a 16mpg average is good enough for me. The a/c does sometimes blow warm when its first started. I use the remote start and it's usually cool by the time I get in it. I haven't deleted yet and so far have had no issues. I was told when I bought it to run the exhaust break 24/7 and drive it hard. So far thats worked out great for me. I cant say enough good things about the interior. The seats are holding up great and the nav/stereo system is awesome. I dont baby my trucks and this one has held up nicely so far. I would definitely buy another.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DMC (Apr 2, 2006)

I'd stay with what already makes you happy and maybe just do a few updates.


----------



## live2fish247 (Jul 31, 2007)

And if you do decide to buy one give Team Dodge in Huntsville a call. Not only did they beat every dealer I talked to by $4,000 on the new truck, they also gave me $3,000 more for my GMC than any other dealer. The truck I ended up buying was in Alvin at Ron Carter and they wouldn't come close to the deal I was getting at Team. Team came and got the truck and even offered to drop it off and take mine back with them.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bearwhiz (Jan 30, 2011)

I had the 2006 5.9 and really wish I had it back. If you have, keep it.


----------



## Bottomsup (Jul 12, 2006)

Read my posts about the new 2008 I bought. If anything goes wrong in the fuel system they will blame it on fuel contamination and will not warranty it. Read the owners manual and warranty cover to cover before you sign. I will never buy another Chrysler product. Dealer did the first oil change at 5k and gave it a clean bill of health. At 6k it need 12k in repairs. Not a scratch or rock chip on the truck not even in the bed. They said I abused it.


----------



## utap1 (Jun 7, 2009)

I have a 2012 3500 with 36000 miles. A/c blows hot until I go down the road. But other than that I really like it. I average 17 mpg but I drive a lot of highway. Also I pull 15,000 pound goosenecks. It pulls better than my 3/4 ton silverado with the 6.0 liter. I know it's not a direct comparison but to me it's an overall better truck.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Bottomsup said:


> Read my posts about the new 2008 I bought. If anything goes wrong in the fuel system they will blame it on fuel contamination and will not warranty it. Read the owners manual and warranty cover to cover before you sign. I will never buy another Chrysler product. Dealer did the first oil change at 5k and gave it a clean bill of health. At 6k it need 12k in repairs. Not a scratch or rock chip on the truck not even in the bed. They said I abused it.


All the mfgrs do that. There have been many more cases of Ford HPFP failures than Ram and Chevy combined.

The ac works fine, I think they have that glitch figured out.

As far as the 13 models, I have a 13 3500 DRW with Aisin and it is a great machine. If you are buying new I would get the 14 model, which will get the new front end, and frame the 13 model 1 tons got.

Ram is the nicest truck on the market right now.


----------

